# Canon FD - Objektive



## manne (3. Juli 2003)

Eine Frage an die "Hardware"-Spezialisten. Kann mir jemand Infos zu wirklich guten FD-Objektiven für Canon (in meinem Fall A1) geben? Ich würde mir gerne ein Zoom 35-70 (28-80) zulegen. Was außer Canon-original taugt da was? Gibt es eigentlich 1:2.8er in diesem Bereich? Welche Objektive sind noch bezahlbar und trotzdem eine Anschaffung wert?
Wäre froh über jede Info oder evtl. entsprechende Links im Net. 

Danke
Manne


----------



## Vitalis (3. Juli 2003)

Eine Frage die mich auch sehr interessiert 

Auf dieser Seite gibt es sehr viele Infos zu den Objektiven. Und hier gibt es eine hübsche Linksammlung zum Thema FD.

Soweit ich gehört hab, sind die NichtCanon-Zooms alle nicht so toll, aber da kann hier ein Spezialist mehr dazu sagen.  Darf ich fragen mit welcher Kamera Du fotografierst oder fotografieren willst? Ich will mir nämlich bald eine FD-Cam zulegen..


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Juli 2003)

Diese Linse ist extrem hochwertig, aber gewissermaßen auch extrem unbezahlbar,
wenn du sie überhaupt irgendwo noch findest. Sie kann durchaus noch mit
aktuellen hochwertigen Objektiven mithalten. Nur die Lichtstärke ist
eben eine halbe Blende geringer.
http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/canon/fdresources/fdlenses/fdzooms/2035.htm

Auch das 24-35 ist ein sehr gutes Objektiv, ähnlich unbezahlbar.
In die Billigkategorie gehören beide Optiken keinesfalls:
http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/canon/fdresources/fdlenses/fdzooms/2435.htm

Ausserdem gibt/gab es von Tokina ein Weitwinkelzoom Tokina ATX 24-40mm/2.8,
das auch nicht schlecht war/ist. Leider habe ich kein Bild gefunden auf
die Schnelle. Trotz der höheren Lichtstärke ist es aber nicht ganz so gut, wie die o.g. Objektive. Dennoch brauchbar.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## manne (3. Juli 2003)

*Canon FD*

Danke für die Links, jetzt habe ich mal einen Überblick, was es überhaupt so gibt.

@Vitalis,
wie gesagt, mit einer (vor kurzem gekauften) A1. Habe aber bisher nur ein 50mm/1.4 und ein nicht ganz ganz so gutes 200mm/4. Darum brauche ich noch ein wenig "Aufrüstung" für die Zwischenbereiche. Was ich bisher leider nur feststellen mußte, ist, daß es auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt doch relativ wenig für diese Kamera gibt und alles, was etwas "besser" ist gleich in die immensen Preise geht - als ob es eine neue wäre. Die Kamera ist auf jedenfall hochwertig, aber aus erwähntem Grund (Gebrauchtmarkt) zweifele ich fast schon an der Richtigkeit meines Kaufes. 

Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie Erfahrungswerte, welcher Fremdanbieter die "besten" Objektive herstellt - wer den "besten" Namen hat?

Grüße
Manne


----------



## Vitalis (3. Juli 2003)

Hatte das mit der A1 überlesen..
Ich will mir eine Canon AE-1 Program kaufen.

Findest Du hier auch nichts? 

Ich hab mir bei eBay z.B. dieses 100/2,8 geholt. Ist sicher nicht DAS Hammerobjektiv, aber für meine Zwecke dürfte es reichen. 

Und da wäre noch dieses lustige Pilzobjektiv


----------



## sid@work (4. Juli 2003)

*is ja schon komisch...*

erstmal vorab, ich hab mir auch gerade eine manuellfokus-
kamera gekauft. der grund war, dass richtig gute objektive
in dem bereich noch irgendwie für mich bezahlbar sind.

nur zum vergleich, mein echt schlechtes sigma 28-70 f2.8
hat mich bei ebay rd. 400 € gekostet, ein richtig geiles, 
orginales weitwinkel für das fd-system nur rd. 150 €.
da is doch irgendwie klar, was man sich als nichtprofi
anstelle einer canon eos3 mit 16-35L, 35-70L und 70-200L für 
zusammen rd. 5000,00 € kauft.

aber zum hauptthema, 
mir ist aufgefallen, dass trotz unglaublich schneller verbreitung
der digicams die alten manuellen SLRs wieder richtig gefragt 
sind. kann sein, dass mir das erst auffällt, seit ich mich selber 
für den kauf einer richtig analogen kamera entschieden habe, aber das
wird nicht der einzige punkt sein. 

wenn man über das "einfach nur ein photo machen" hinaus ist und 
man die entstehung eines fotos selber beeinflussen möchte, 
bietet sich der kauf eines analogen systems an. zum einen aus
kostengründen, zum anderen weil man eben mit der wahl des films
bis hin zur entwicklung der eigenen bilder das foto beeinlusst.
aus zufall entstehen manchmal sogar noch halbe kunstwerke.

ich freue mich deshalb auf die ersten selbstentwickelten filme,
die ich vorher mit der neuen, alten canon ae1 geschossen habe.


langer text, nettes thema, guten tag,

sid


----------



## Vitalis (4. Juli 2003)

Hehe, ich weiß nicht ob alte Analoge wirklich sehr gefragt sind, das kommt Dir vielleicht wirklich nur so vor. Ich glaube eher Digital ist verdammt gefragt zur Zeit. 



> wenn man über das "einfach nur ein photo machen" hinaus ist und
> man die entstehung eines fotos selber beeinflussen möchte,
> bietet sich der kauf eines analogen systems an.


Bei mir ist es auch so, wie Du geschrieben hast. Ich hab ja vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr angefangen digital zu fotografieren und hatte davor niemals eine Kamera in der Hand. Und obwohl meine Digi kaum Wünsche offen läßt, was jetzt? Will ich mir ein 30 Jahre altes System zulegen, weil ich mich viel mit Fotografie beschäftige und es mich auch reizt, so eine schöne manuelle analoge Kamera, an der man den ganzen Foto-Prozess nachvollziehen kann, zu bedienen. Zuerst war es ja nur aus Kostengründen, aber die Einstellung hat sich mittlerweile geändert.  Und man muß leider immer noch nicht wenig Geld für gute, sehr lichtstarke Objektive hinblättern. 

Naja, ich freu mich schon darauf "richtige" Objektive und ein schöne Kamera in der Hand zu halten und auf's manuelle Fokussieren..


----------



## manne (4. Juli 2003)

*Manuelle*

Klar (@sid), in Wirklichkeit zweifel ich nicht an meiner Kaufentscheidung für eine alte robuste manuelle analoge Kamera, die noch wirklich "klick" macht und nicht vor sich hersummt, und nicht allen möglichen "Schnickschnack" hat, den ein ernsthafter Fotograf sowieso in der Regel nicht braucht (bzw. weiß, ihn dann ganz gezielt einzusetzen in einigen wenigen Fällen), außerdem habe ich früher noch mit einer Minolta XD7, dem Konkurrenzmodell der A1, fotografiert, d.h. ich weiß es schon zu schätzen, was ich da habe. 
Nur habe ich leider im Fall der Canon gesehen, daß es in Gebrauchtfotoläden eher schlecht mit Zubehör dafür aussieht und genau die Objektive, die mich interessieren würden, meist für andere Kameras bestimmt sind. Und auf einer Fotobörse bin ich gleich ganz böse reingefallen mit einem Fremdobjektiv, daß der reinste "Schrott" war (dann habe ich auch verstanden, warum es so günstig war) - konnte ich glücklicherweise wieder zurückgeben. 
Na ja, ich suche mal weiter, die Antworten hier haben mir auf jedenfall geholfen. 

Manne


----------



## Vitalis (11. Juli 2003)

Da ich gewisse Wissenspersonen  im Chat zur Zeit nicht antreffe, stell ich mal hier eine Frage ohne nen Thread dafür zu öffnen ^^

Könnt Ihr Euch den großen Preisunterschied dieser Auktionen erklären? Warum ist die Kamera der ersten Auktion für 200 Euro weg?..

Auktion 1 
Auktion 2 
Auktion 3 

Gruß,
Vita


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Juli 2003)

Hi Vitalis,

um ehrlich zu sein kommt mir der Preis für das erste Angebot doch
etwas arg heftig vor. Vielleicht spekuliert da einer auf einen
Zustand, der für eine Sammlung taugt?
Andererseits sind die anderen beiden doch recht günstig weggegangen.
Liegt bestimmt auch an den minderwertigen Objektiven, Da ist die
Nachfrage einfach sehr gering.

Aber ansonsten fällt mir dazu nur ein, dass halt jeden Morgen einer
aufwacht und meint, er müsse viel Geld loswerden. Warum auch immer.

Gruß
lightbox, vermutlich eine der angesprochenen "Wissenspersonen" ohne
Wissen ... in diesem Fall.


----------



## Leola13 (11. Juli 2003)

*Manuell / Digital*

@ sid@work  und alle anderen

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach zwei Richtungen :

1. Die "alten" Fotografen, die den PC als Dunkelkammer entdeckt haben
   und nun auch auf Digitalkameras umsteigen (?).
   Allerdings dann auf Digis wie diese 
http://www.europe-nikon.com/details.aspx?countryId=3&languageId=3&catId=91&prodId=120 
   um nicht auf den gewohnten Komfort zu vrezichten.
2. Die kreativen PC-Nutzer (PS, ..... ), die versuchen eine günstige
   Digi, sehen dann die Grenzen und steigen um auf manuell.

Von den Knipsern rede ich nicht die freuen sich, wenn sie auf Omas Geburtstag, Tante Erna scharf abgebildet haben.

PS : Eigentlich Thema verfehlt.


----------

